# Berried ghost shrimp



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Changing them over so grabed a few pics


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice!

how big are you colonies?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I just found these 2 in the tank so I am going to move them over to a small tank and see what happens I read that some need salt and some do not so we will see what happens I quess I could put some in salt water and some in fresh. I know they did not have eggs last week so hoping I have a week anyway. There is so much different stuff on the web you dont know whats true or whats made up lol


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

They look like Palaemonetes paludosus .

I breed them last year after a hell of time trying, hope some of that info helps


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Those have a really cool shape to them, and big berries


----------

